# Another April copperhead and...



## KUJordan (Apr 15, 2007)

...this interesting little creature.  







I've seen more moles this year than ever before.  I flipped an innocent looking rock to reveal an entire colony of moles under it.  This one just happened to get really pissed and try to attack us instead of fleeing.

Oh, and here's the little copperhead:

in situ:












hope you enjoyed.  this was the first decent weather day we've had in the last two weeks, so hopefully it's a sign of good things to come...


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Apr 15, 2007)

Aww that copperhead is very cute looking!!!!!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 16, 2007)

Omg that mole is so cute. How long did it stay outside for you?

How big was this copperhead? Man those snakes are gorgeous. I'm gonna start researching that snake, to hopefully own one in the future years to come. DO you know the scientific name?


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 16, 2007)

Novak said:


> Omg that mole is so cute. How long did it stay outside for you?
> 
> How big was this copperhead? Man those snakes are gorgeous. I'm gonna start researching that snake, to hopefully own one in the future years to come. DO you know the scientific name?



The mole wasn't going anywhere.  We had to push it back down in its tunnel while it was trying to bite the hook!

As far as the copperhead goes, it's about 15" long.  It's an osage copperhead, _Agkistrodon contortrix phaeogaster_.  There are 5 subspecies of _A. contortrix_ and ours are true _phaeogasters_.  They are incredibly prolific around my area.  I've seen more coppers than I have garters or rats this year already!  I never get tired of seeing them though- probably my favorite viper.


----------

